# I am a beginner who lives by samurai wisdom, everyday.



## Oda Clan Kenshi (Apr 23, 2018)

A little bit about me.

I did do brief training in Iaido, but, it was short because I was too uncertain of who I was as a young 18 year old. Ten years later, I am more certain of what I want and I want the means to pursue it.

I want to spend my whole life training my mind, body, and spirit like a true samurai and I want to tell my ego to shut the f*** up so I may live out my destiny until the Universe tells me no more.

I am lower than a novice in martial arts, and, I want to start training again, but, right now, my financial circumstances keep me from going back, but, I will go back once I have plenty of money and independence in my life.

I have struggled with mind issues, all my life, and, it made me very unhappy for most of my life, and, I want to overcome it so I can be happy, and, I feel Zen philosophy and Bushidō being realized in the presence of death will help me to be stronger physically, mentally, spiritually, and emotionally.

I will post another topic about my current circumstance. But, in the mean time, I want to learn all I can and apply it for the betterment of myself.

Sorry about the profanity.


----------



## pdg (Apr 23, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I will go back once I have plenty of money



Honestly I think you've got that backwards.

Find the money.

I know that sounds a simplistic attitude, but it's the only way. Before I started if someone asked me if I had that money spare every month I would have truthfully answered "no".

If it's something you truly want you'll find a way.

If it's something that tickles your fancy at that mystical moment when you have plenty of money it'll never happen - there will forever be things that take temporary priority.


----------



## Oda Clan Kenshi (Apr 23, 2018)

pdg said:


> Honestly I think you've got that backwards.
> 
> Find the money.
> 
> ...



I am putting it on me to save some last resort money through all the bills and what not, but, it will take time and I will take my time with it.

At the same time, I do want to get my life together before everything else, but, I really want to do it.

It's $300 dollars for the first time payment, and, then, it is $100 on a monthly basis, and, since I am disabled, I cannot work for a certain amount of hours.

Like I said, I will save all I can and go back once the door opens.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> It's $300 dollars for the first time payment, and, then, it is $100 on a monthly basis,



I'd consider that very expensive, I don't understand why they have a 'first' payment either.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I'd consider that very expensive, I don't understand why they have a 'first' payment either.


I'd agree with this.

I don't know what it is like elsewhere but here - at both Dojo's I've practised at - We were always charged on a per lesson basis. 

For ninjutsu, it's £6.50 twice a week for me, so if I attend all the lessons in a month it is roughly £50.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 24, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I'd consider that very expensive, I don't understand why they have a 'first' payment either.


I do not know about the OP but contracts often require a down payment. Often as a way to counter act claims of "cancel at anytime".  Yeah sure you can cancel but you lose your initial money.
But most often you can't cancel contracts with the exception of medical reasons then they will charge a down payment so they can advertise a lower monthly rate.


----------



## pdg (Apr 24, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I'd consider that very expensive, I don't understand why they have a 'first' payment either.



It seems expensive to me too, but prices vary...

I had to do a first payment - to cover first year membership/licence, dobok, first month training fee.



Ryan_ said:


> I'd agree with this.
> 
> I don't know what it is like elsewhere but here - at both Dojo's I've practised at - We were always charged on a per lesson basis.
> 
> For ninjutsu, it's £6.50 twice a week for me, so if I attend all the lessons in a month it is roughly £50.



£50/month is like $70-75, so not much cheaper really. Plus, there's no indication of how many sessions it covers.

You might be paying more...


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 24, 2018)

I hope your wishes provide you with a good path forward.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2018)

pdg said:


> It seems expensive to me too, but prices vary...
> 
> I had to do a first payment - to cover first year membership/licence, dobok, first month training fee.
> 
> ...




We charge £4 a session ( two hours for adults, kids an hour and a half), and about £30 a year for student insurance. We have two sessions a week though adults will come and roll or spar without charge at other times sometimes with an instructor, most adults are training for  MMA fights. Only the children have Gis, and these are as cheap as we can get them, charge parents what we pay, no point in expensive ones when they grow up so quickly.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

$300 down and $100 a month isn’t expensive.  Compared to the commercial dojos around me, it’s pretty cheap.  Most commercial schools run about $150/month, give or take.

My school has a “down payment” option, so to speak.  It covered the first 3 months, gi, patches, and organization membership fees (not dojo, but to our honbu).  You don’t have to do that, but it’s cheaper if than if you were to pay for everything individually; it worked out to about a free month that way.

We pay $55/month for adults, and $45/month for kids.  By far the cheapest place in the area.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> $300 down and $100 a month isn’t expensive. Compared to the commercial dojos around me, it’s pretty cheap. Most commercial schools run about $150/month, give or take.




Wow! Not sure many could afford that here, most martial arts places here aren't for profit organisations ( whether intentional or not)


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 24, 2018)

pdg said:


> It seems expensive to me too, but prices vary...
> 
> I had to do a first payment - to cover first year membership/licence, dobok, first month training fee.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe, but at least if I miss a lesson I'm not going to be charged for it.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome OCK


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 25, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> A little bit about me.
> 
> I did do brief training in Iaido, but, it was short because I was too uncertain of who I was as a young 18 year old. Ten years later, I am more certain of what I want and I want the means to pursue it.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the board.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 28, 2018)

I like the philosophical basis of your training. Welcome, and I hope you will find this forum a useful resource in your journey!


----------



## WaterGal (May 1, 2018)

Oda Clan Kenshi said:


> I am putting it on me to save some last resort money through all the bills and what not, but, it will take time and I will take my time with it.
> 
> At the same time, I do want to get my life together before everything else, but, I really want to do it.
> 
> ...



Since you have an interest in samurai and bushido, try looking at Kendo programs. A large percentage of Kendo programs in the US are small clubs that meet in community centers/gyms/churches/etc and will probably be cheaper. Mr WaterGal trains in Kendo with such a group, and they charge $50/month.


----------



## JR 137 (May 1, 2018)

WaterGal said:


> Since you have an interest in samurai and bushido, try looking at Kendo programs. A large percentage of Kendo programs in the US are small clubs that meet in community centers/gyms/churches/etc and will probably be cheaper. Mr WaterGal trains in Kendo with such a group, and they charge $50/month.


Does “Mr. WaterGal” prefer to be called “WaterGuy” instead?


----------



## donald1 (May 2, 2018)

Nothing wrong with having an ego... It motivates you to get up in the morning, persue your goals to the best of your ability and with the confidence that screams "I'm amazing!"


----------



## MI_martialist (May 2, 2018)

The difference in prices could be a country thing.  In Europe, that is quite expensive, but not in the US, for example.

As for the order of operations...MOLON LABE...if it is a priority, then you will prioritize it, otherwise you will be an armchair iaidoka spewing philosophy without ever experiencing it.

Also, I am not sure that a gendai budo will get you the Samurai experience you are looking for...but that is a different discussion.  Also be careful about chasing an experience, as experiences are like a drug...the high goes away then you are on the hunt for another.

Jouzai Senjou!


----------

